# 12th April!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hooray  , just had a call from AmD stating that all the Sportec parts for my new (& final) round of modifications have just arrived from Germany & the Beast is now booked in on the 12th April for 3 days to have them all fitted.

The bugger is that they could have booked the car in for next week, but i can't spend 3 days down South next week & i'm in San Fran the following week, so the delay is a little annoying  , but the anticipation for those extra 2 weeks will be fun 

I'll report back on the transformation once she's been fettled. Will have a 200mile drive home from AmD, so should get some chance to check out the improvements 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

My wifes Birthday


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

The day I got together with my first serious girlfriend, April 11th 1990.

She was hard work :? I pity her husband


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The day i first dicovered masturbation. 11th april 1987.

.. and ive been a w*nker ever since.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Kmpowel said.


> The day i first dicovered masturbation. 11th april 1987.
> 
> .. and ive been a w*nker ever since


And for once no one is disagreeing with your comments  :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Good job this does not clash then, as i realised this morning that its the Tues - Thurs she's in for her work, so the date is the 12th not the 11th.

Would have hated to clash with Hilly's wifes birthday & Mr Powells 1st To$$er experience :lol: :wink:

Roll on the 12th 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Paul the 12th of April is Tuesday

Hilly10 (paul)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Paul the 12th of April is Tuesday
> 
> Hilly10 (paul)


Paul,

I know, she's gonna be at AmD from Tues 12th - Thurs 14th April. To say i'm more than a little excited would be an understatement


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

So, what are these parts you are getting?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> So, what are these parts you are getting?


Sportec Hybrid Intercoolers, Sportec engine oil cooler, Sportec gearbox oil cooler, Sportec custom built oversize carbon fibre air intakes (lush), Sportec hoses & pipes for all performance parts & Sportec & H&R developed springs, specifically designed to work with the RS6's electronic damping wizardry.

I think thats about it


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Jazzedout said:
> 
> 
> > So, what are these parts you are getting?
> ...


 8) 8) You prepared your car well for the summer! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jazzedout said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Jazzedout said:
> ...


Summer in a hot place though, not Cheshire... :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Jazzedout said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Who lives in Cheshire?? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Jazzedout said:
> ...


Whatever 

So have they got plans for a "Sportec Brass Monkey Heater" to combat the parky weather up north?


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

You could always bring the RS6 down here for some real "heat testing"!  :roll: :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Would be a waste 8) The 2 big fcuk off turbos like the slightly cooler temperatures & perform much better with clean air running through them :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Paul, 
Great news mate.

All you need to do now is strip out the seats, air con, sound proofing, door panels and sills..........  :wink:

Seriously though....that will be some monster car after all the mods. You HAVE to get some decent stoppers on it before coming to the ring.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Doesn'tthe RS6 have 6-pot calipers and 365mm disc brakes by default? :? You need more than that?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> Doesn'tthe RS6 have 6-pot calipers and 365mm disc brakes by default? :? You need more than that?


It has Brembo 8-pot on the front & Brembo 2-pot rears as standard. I was very keen to change the brakes a little while back, but after just replacing the pads with OEM just before Combe, i was surprised that i did not really suffer with brake fade. The brakes themselves are excellent its just the pads that seem to differ.

Looked everywhere for a better pad & could not find anywhere that supplies for the RS6. I'll look again before the Ring trip, as close to 10miles at full tilt, could push the OEM's a little too far.

Ps. Its the RS4 that has 6-pot fronts. Not sure on the RS6 disc size, but i think its a little larger than 365mm


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Paul,
> Great news mate.
> 
> All you need to do now is strip out the seats, air con, sound proofing, door panels and sills..........  :wink:
> ...


Ha fcuking ha :lol: :wink:

May just remove some of my cd's from the glovebox & the mini compressor & toolkit from he boot  

Will try to source some higher spec pads before the ring, but this proved to be a tiresome quest last time.

You decided to defo make the September ring trip??


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > Paul,
> ...


bear, shit, woods etc.....


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Jazzedout said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn'tthe RS6 have 6-pot calipers and 365mm disc brakes by default? :? You need more than that?
> ...


I asked a friend with an RS4 and he told me that indeed the RS6 has 8-pots with 365 discs. He also told me that he has put some drilled discs and yellow coloured pads that Quattro GMBH provide for his car. 
Maybe it is worth asking your Audi dealer about this. He told me that it was very different and consistant braking after he changed discs and pads. :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Jazzedout said:
> ...


I did enquire about the drilled disks which were/are an option on the RS6 & are standard on the RS6+, but the fitted price is Â£250 per corner  & the advantage is minimal & defo not even worth Â£100 per corner. Never heard about any other Audi pad option, but the new OEM ones fitted to my RS6 a few weeks ago, defo are not yellow, but do appear to perform better than the previous pads.

I'll enquire about these Quattro GMBH yellow pads. Cheers


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Maybe worth asking Amd as well. I found this on their site:
http://www.auto-amd.com/gmbhupgrades.asp


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> Maybe worth asking Amd as well. I found this on their site:
> http://www.auto-amd.com/gmbhupgrades.asp


I'll ask them about the discs, as if their sensible money then i'll get them done, but they defo do not have any pad options for the 8-pot RS6 callipers, as Ed has been investigating for about 2 months now & AmD have not found anything yet.

Not sure, but i think the RS6 discs are slightly bigger than the RS4 (not 100% sure though). I'll ask on RS246.com. Cheers for the heads up.


----------

